# non ABS cv shafts !!



## dan7225 (Feb 23, 2004)

i got a 98 sentra 2.0 5-speed *without/ABS* and the driver side cv shaft is bad.

anybody know where i can get the correct cv shafts for cheap.

i checked oreilly's and advance auto parts already. but they only list axles for cars *with/ABS*.
i already bought the ABS driver side axle from oreillys ($60), but it has that little slotted gear on it for the wheel/speed sensor. it doesn't quite look the same either.

will the old housing (the one that goes into the hub) from the old axle fit properly on the new ABS axle that i bought? the only draw-back is that i would have to clean the old housing, buy a new clamp for the cv boot, and buy some more grease to put in the old housing.
wouldn't it just be better to buy the correct cv shaft in the first place.

any help would be great,
dan


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

dan7225 said:


> i got a 98 sentra 2.0 5-speed *without/ABS* and the driver side cv shaft is bad.
> 
> anybody know where i can get the correct cv shafts for cheap.
> 
> ...


Yes you are right, I checked Rock Auto and they only have the ABS axles for daughters 97 SER as well !!!
Does anyone know if these will fit non-ABS cars ?


----------



## dan7225 (Feb 23, 2004)

i'm pretty sure the ABS axles will not fit on non-ABS cars. i'm not positive though. i just bought one of the ABS axles and i'm hoping it will fit.

would 94 SE-R without/ABs work?




IanH said:


> Yes you are right, I checked Rock Auto and they only have the ABS axles for daughters 97 SER as well !!!
> Does anyone know if these will fit non-ABS cars ?


----------



## Kindfiend (Oct 13, 2004)

dan7225 said:


> i'm pretty sure the ABS axles will not fit on non-ABS cars. i'm not positive though. i just bought one of the ABS axles and i'm hoping it will fit.
> 
> would 94 SE-R without/ABs work?


Yeah, I made the mistake of thinking my 96 had ABS. When I replaced the right axle it was for ABS. Worked fine. But keep in mind this was a GA powered car, so it may be different for the SR.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

it's not hard to find the non-abs. You can actually use the axles from the 200sx SE-R (95-98) and the 99 SE-L. I recommend raxles.com, they're pretty damn good. I got 2 of them.


----------



## dan7225 (Feb 23, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> it's not hard to find the non-abs. You can actually use the axles from the 200sx SE-R (95-98) and the 99 SE-L. I recommend raxles.com, they're pretty damn good. I got 2 of them.



have you tried to find axles for any 95-99 sentra/200sx 2.0L 5-speed non/ABS at a local parts store?  nobody has a parts listing for them. not oreillys, not adv. auto parts, not rockauto.com, not Napa
auto zone says they can get them but they dont know for sure until you place an order.

i know raxles makes great stuff, but i was looking for something a little cheaper. actually raxles is sounding quite good right now. might as well get the right ones and some good ones while i'm doing it.

if you come up with anything on why nobody lists these axles, let me know

thanks,
dan


----------



## dan7225 (Feb 23, 2004)

just ordered some new cv shafts from RAXLES.com

these should be just great!!


----------



## SUPERSTEVE'S200SX (Feb 24, 2004)

dan7225 said:


> just ordered some new cv shafts from RAXLES.com
> 
> these should be just great!!


If worst comes to worst and you can buy cv shafts with abs and you need it for the abs all you have to do is knock the ring off the shaft its easy as can be i had to do that cause my stupid friend at car quest ordered 1 for abs we just knocked it off with a hammer and a pinhead type screw driver


----------

